# Piranhas For Dummies



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just thought i would post up this book that really helped me bettr understand p's. Anyone else have em,also for all you begginers i highly recommend you buying this


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like a good book. Does it have tons of pics for those of us that can't read?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hell yea a ton of scientific sh*t too and over like twentty species classifications !


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Theres over 30 species


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea will book covers about 25 idk sooooooo.....

SHUTUP !!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BOOK IS DUMB


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

where you not able to comprehend the litterature


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the purdy pictures.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ahahahhahahahaahahahahhaha

NO!

This books interesting


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I still like the pics...them gots some purdy mouths.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I prefer to read this: OPEFE


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

guys chill its a good begginers manuel as i think franks website is more advance and they wouldnt understand


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree its a awesome book. I like books old & new. Lots of information can be had from both. I can't pass up any piranha book, movie, ect..


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I remember keeping reds 5-6 years ago and picking that book up from the library. In my opinion the problem with this book and others is they can sometimes be outdated, the hobby seems to be continuously changing. Even after I had a read through the book, most of my questions were answered via p-fury or other 3rd party websites.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think its been updated in the last couple years.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to have that book. There's some good info but why buy a book when you have the internet and resources like this site and OPEFE?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Because sometimes you don't have access to the internet, and some enjoy having solid material in front of them.

I was going to buy the book P-Freak, a long with some other books on P's, I believe I had a thread somewhere about it. Though many members here say that most books are filled with pictures (it's very true) I did come across some books which a completely scientific. I ended up buying some books by Takashi Amano instead seeing that the selection of stuff available on Amazon isn't that great when it comes to certain topics.


----------

